

Adventures in Cocotron (cross-platform Cocoa apps) - jgalvez
http://macdaddyworld.com/2008/10/27/adventures-in-cocotron/

======
timdorr
FYI: This article is over a year old.

Luckily, it appears cocotron is still active:
<http://code.google.com/p/cocotron/source/list>

